# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból mięśni przez około 3-4 tygodnie, proszę o porady

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Postaram się wszystko dokładnie i zwięźle opisać. Wszystko zaczęło się około 3-4 tygodnie temu. Wieczorny wypad do Pubu, piwo + granie w tenisa stołowego. Grałem około 2h. (nie wiem czy to wina tego granie? Raczej nie.). Na drugi dzień dosyć mocny ból w nadgarstkach. Pomyślałem pewnie od trzymania rakietki, pomyślałem pewnie przejdzie na drugi dzień. Na drugi dzień ból nadgarstków wyostrzył się + zaczęły mnie pobolewać mięśnie przed ramienia i mięśnie nóg. Jeszcze tak bardzo się tym nie przejąłem, bo w międzyczasie łapało mnie chorubsko. Na kolejny dzień było już źle, udałem się na wizytę nocną do lekarza, przepisał mi jakieś leki na przeziębienie i mięśnie. Choroba (przeziębienie) puściło, mięśnie wogóle (przyjmowałem leki na mięśnie systematycznie). Na kolejny dzień była już TRAGEDIA, nie mogłem wstać z łóżka, ból mięśni był okropny, nie do wytrzymania, jak bym ćwiczył całą noc na siłowni z hardkorowym koksem. Pojechałem z tatem do lekarza, on przepisał kolejne leki i dał skierowania do szpitala na badania. W szpitalu dostałem kroplówke, zastrzyk w dupsko, pobrali krew + EKG. Badania krwi dobre, troche mało witamin (kupiłem witaminy), EKG też w porządku. Poleżałem, zastrzyki troche pomogły, wykupiłem recepty i wróciłem do domu. Po braniu lekarstw bóle zaczęły zanikać, po 5-6 dniach praktycznie nic mnie już nie bolało. Pojechałem na weekend pod namioty, troche alkoholu + spanie na podłodze bez żadnego materacu. Na drugi dzień ból mięśni powrócił, ale nie z tak dużą siłą. Leki przyjmuje nadal, chodź już się kończą (tabletki, drugi lek do roźcieńczania z wodą + witaminy + magnez z potasem). Od wypadu z namiotami minęło 14 dni, ból mięśni utrzymuje się nadal (jak chodzę to mnie nie bolą, jak siedzę też nie, ale jak wstaje z krzesła albo mam coś cięższego podnieść to wtedy bolą). Wczoraj doszedł do tego wszystkiego ból w dolnym odcinku kręgosłupa (tam gdzie krzyże). Martwię się troche stanem mojego zdrowia, wcześniej nic mi nie dolegało. Może powinienem udać się do specjalisty? Jaki lekarz zajmuje się mięśniami? Dodam, że dużo jeżdzę na rowerze, tygodniowo koło 250 km, tereny górzyste. Chodź od miesiąca czasu nie jeżdzę wogóle, czasami tylko do pracy. Wcześniej piłem dużo alkoholu, teraz przez te mięśnie prawie wogóle. Palę również dużo marihuany (codziennie po kilkanaście razy), może mieć to wpływ? Proszę o wypowiedzi, pozdrawiam i życzę miłęgo dnia

----------


## Michałowski

Czy coś się u Pana wyjaśniło / polepszyło ? 
Mam bardzo podobne objawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cześć  :Smile:  mam 27 lat. Po przeziębieniu bolały mnie stawy. Miałam robione badania między innymi czynnik reumatoidalny RF IGM które wyszło duuużo za duże (200- norma do 20 ) Byłam u reumatologa, miałam robione badania pod kątem reumatoidalnego zapalenia stwów, tocznia, chlamydii, WZW, OB, ASO, CRP (jeśli dobrze pamiętam nazwę). Wszystkie wyniki poza RF mam wzorowe. Natomiast od 3 tyg boli mnie bark, obojczyk, lewa noga-jakby w kości udowej. Choruję też na nerwicę, więc zastanawiam się czy to nie jakiś nerwoból. Natomiast zastanawia mnie tak wielki czynnik reumatoidalny:/ Nie wiem co mam o tym myśleć. Naczytałam się o białaczce, raku płuc itd. Z tym, że śpię dobrze, nie jestem ospała, nie mam gorączki, mam apetyt, nie palę papieosów...nie mam kaszlu ani chrypki. Słyseliscie kiedys o jakiś nietypowym schorzeniu, które objawiało się wysokim RF?

----------

